# Burke Mountain Outing:  2006-2007 Season



## thetrailboss (Aug 10, 2006)

OK, going to throw this in here to begin organizing an outing or outing(s).  I'm always available for more personal trips...just PM.  

For me, the best times to ski here will be Christmas Week and the first week of January, the latter being historically quite good.  I will also be here in the first week of March.    

Weekends, if I know in advance, are also good.  

I will also say that the last weekend of January has been the *Season Pass Holder* weekend and if we have enough of us passholders, all guests ski with us for *half-price*, so that may be something to consider....

They have also historically run these promos:  

$15 half day Sundays in January and March.


----------



## thetrailboss (Aug 10, 2006)

Oh, and people that I know are interested include:  



Greg
bvibert
Andy Zee
madskier6
roark
riverc0il
from_the_NEK
the_original_trailboss (?)
RIDEr
Chilemass (someday...)

And others......do join in the discussion/planning.


----------



## andyzee (Aug 10, 2006)

Christmas week may workout good for me. I'm planning on taking a vacation that week. If I do, most likely I'll be in VT. The only way there may be a change in plans is if Utah, gets dumped on and I get cheap airline tickets for that week. But then again, does Santa really exist, stay tuned.........


----------



## thetrailboss (Aug 10, 2006)

andyzee said:
			
		

> Christmas week may workout good for me. I'm planning on taking a vacation that week. If I do, most likely I'll be in VT. The only way there may be a change in plans is if Utah, gets dumped on and I get cheap airline tickets for that week. But then again, does Santa really exist, stay tuned.........



That week, I plan on skiing there almost daily.  At least at this point.  :idea:  There is a chance that I may have to go see the inlaws in MA, but I will be keen on getting back to the Kingdom and skiing!

Big downside:  holiday rates will be in effect.  So, we're talking over $50 a day.  But if you want to escape crowds, this is an option....


----------



## roark (Aug 10, 2006)

Xmas week is good for me since I'll be blacked out @ ASC (and wouldn't want to be there anyway). Don't mind paying more for a better experience (and with a free tour guide it's a steal!)


----------



## riverc0il (Aug 10, 2006)

i strongly advise against xmas weekend. late january maybe. strong recommendation for february or march. reasons for my recommendation include lack of trail availablity during december due to lack of snow making (last season did not indicate ginn was going to step up snow making ASAP, i doubt this year will prove different) and natural snow trails will more than likely not be open in december, especially the woods and trails like dougs, ledges, east bowl, etc. if you are going to try burke for the first time, i strongly suggest seeing burke at its best. i personally think it would be a shame for anyone interested in skiing burke's natural terrain to make the gathering in december. just my two cents though.


----------



## roark (Aug 10, 2006)

Good points riv. It is awfully early to be firming up any dates. Never too early to start tihinking about it though!


----------



## bvibert (Aug 10, 2006)

I'd like to see sometime later in the season than Christmas week.


----------



## thetrailboss (Aug 10, 2006)

No, nothing is set in stone.  Just a discussion at this point.


----------



## Jonni (Aug 13, 2006)

I'm game for almost anything Midweek. I work at Sunapee on the weekend and go to school at LSC during the week so I will be skiing between classes.


----------



## Greg (Aug 14, 2006)

I might be down for Christmas week, but my daughter may be in ski camp that week so I'm not sure. I'd be in for any weekday Burke gathering. A Friday would be best for me. I'd probably head up late Thursday and crash somewhere.


----------



## thetrailboss (Aug 14, 2006)

Again, nothing set in stone...just a discussion...


----------



## madskier6 (Aug 14, 2006)

I know we're only at the discussion stage right now but Christmas week at Burke is NOT good for me.  I'll be taking the family to Whiteface and Lake Placid that week.

Later in January/Feb would work better for me FWIW.  I also like Riverc0il's advice about skiing it later in the year (late Feb/March) when the woods (and other areas of the mountain) will be in better shape.


----------



## thetrailboss (Aug 14, 2006)

madskier6 said:
			
		

> I know we're only at the discussion stage right now but Christmas week at Burke is NOT good for me.  I'll be taking the family to Whiteface and Lake Placid that week.



Yes, this was just one idea...



> Later in January/Feb would work better for me FWIW.  I also like Riverc0il's advice about skiing it later in the year (late Feb/March) when the woods (and other areas of the mountain) will be in better shape.



Having snow in the woods...sounds good...knock on wood.  :wink:


----------



## from_the_NEK (Aug 22, 2006)

Percentages say that later is better (agreeing with Riv). I will be around Burke most weekends and holidays. Very few weekdays unless I make specific plans to take a day off from work. So if anyone has a hankering to hit Burke I will most likely be there. 
A good natural snow pack ensures that some of the "special terrain" may be available for inclusion in the tour ;-)


----------



## Ski Diva (Aug 22, 2006)

Might be able to make it, though not during Christmas week. I'd vote for a weekday, myself, though I know that's tough for most people. Never skied Burke before, so I could use the guided tour!


----------



## thetrailboss (Aug 22, 2006)

Weekdays for me are limited to:  

Christmas week, first week of January, first half of second week of January.  
Second week of March.  

MLK Day.


----------



## Greg (Aug 22, 2006)

thetrailboss said:


> Second week of March.


I can probably make that Friday work...


----------



## Sky (Aug 23, 2006)

I'd like to get to Burke with the AZ crowd.  1st, ID race night @ Wa.  Last year it was Wed.  Probably will be this year as well...but I won;t know till the team gathers to discuss.

I can't believe I'm planning ski trips in frickin August.


----------



## madskier6 (Aug 30, 2006)

My vote would be for either Friday 3/9 or Saturday 3/10 at Burke.  I'm being selfish by suggesting those dates because members of the CT Ski Council get to ski Burke either of those days for only $26.  Objectively speaking, that would be late enough in the year for there to be a good base plus sufficient snow in the woods for good ski conditions.

Does those dates work for most people?  Even if that weekend doesn't end up being the AZ Burke Outing, I'll probably still be at Burke that weekend anyhow.


----------



## Greg (Aug 30, 2006)

3/9 might work...


----------



## thetrailboss (Aug 30, 2006)

And there can be mulitple visits involving me, but let's focus on one AZ Day for now.  :wink:


----------



## riverc0il (Aug 30, 2006)

3/9 would work for me. i prefer a mid-week for burke.


----------



## Ski Diva (Aug 30, 2006)

I might be able to make it, but I'll know better as the date gets closer.


----------



## thetrailboss (Nov 13, 2006)

BUMP.  

Season is getting closer.  Maybe we should get a date(s) here.  

Again, I'm willing to meet with folks here for a day.  Just PM me or Email:  thetrailboss@alpinezone.com


----------



## from_the_NEK (Nov 15, 2006)

I just want to reiterate my position:

Percentages say that later is better (agreeing with Riv). HOWEVER, I will be around Burke most weekends and holidays. Very few weekdays unless I make specific plans to take a day off from work. So if anyone has a hankering to hit Burke I will most likely be there. My offer stands all year. If any AZ'ers out there want to stop in, give me a shout. It sounds like Burke is going to be more agressive with their snowmaking this year now that they have gotten the bugs worked out of their upgraded system.

P.S. A good natural snow pack ensures that some of the "special terrain" may be available for inclusion in the tour :beer:


----------



## Marc (Nov 15, 2006)

I'm down, just tell me when.


I _know_ TB wants to ski with me again.  If there's anyone on here that's gonna need a lawyer, it's gonna be me.


----------



## Greg (Nov 15, 2006)

Greg said:


> 3/9 might work...



No longer good...


----------



## andyzee (Nov 15, 2006)

Hope to be out west the first week or two in March.


----------



## Vortex (Nov 16, 2006)

I could make a mid Feb to into March weekend Day.


----------



## thetrailboss (Nov 16, 2006)

Man, can I say that I am even more stoked for this season.  Just got my Burke Care Package.....season pass (photo is OK), stickers, new trail map, and a tattoo.  I was wearing my pass around the house last night....getting ready now.


----------



## andyzee (Nov 16, 2006)

thetrailboss said:


> Man, can I say that I am even more stoked for this season. Just got my Burke Care Package.....season pass (photo is OK), stickers, new trail map, and a tattoo. I was wearing my pass around the house last night....getting ready now.


 

FLAKE!


----------



## thetrailboss (Dec 29, 2006)

BUMP.

I still make frequent trips to Burke....if anyone wants to come or wants info, PM me.  It will be worth the inquiry...trust me.  :wink:


----------

